# Ever hear of this company?



## RAdams (Apr 5, 2010)

I was just goofing around looking at stuff online and found this site. 

Figured somebody might be interested.


http://www.calligraphy.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## sparhawk (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron my daughter works at Michaels and they sell manuscript brand.Bought a set of calligraphy nibs for a friend ( since the  the threading fits the round top european fountain pen he was making) but he never really gave it much use so dont know how well they work.


----------

